# Depersonalization experiences in undergraduates



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Please read through the link below 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17435477

I feel the more and more i research, the more i get convinced that the answer lies somewhere other than the reign of psychiatry. I want to go see an endocrinologist, maybe he will be of use. I dont believe going on psychotropic drugs is the cure. If infact, cortisol is the reason, then we are setting ourselves up to fail. Most psychotropic drugs increase cortisol secretion in the body.

I really think the answer is out there, its just that when you mention cortisol, people freak out. endocrinologists look at extremes states of cortisol, not intermediate, upon which DP most likely lies.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Depersonalization experiences in undergraduates are related to heightened stress cortisol responses.

Giesbrecht T, Smeets T, Merckelbach H, Jelicic M.

Department of Experimental Psychology, Maastricht University, The Netherlands. [email protected]

The relationship between dissociative tendencies, as measured with the Dissociative Experiences Scale and its amnesia, absorption/imaginative involvement, and depersonalization/derealization subscales, and HPA axis functioning was studied in 2 samples of undergraduate students (N = 58 and 67). Acute stress was induced by means of the Trier Social Stress Test. Subjective and physiological stress (i.e., cortisol) responses were measured. Individuals high on the depersonalization/derealization subscale of the Dissociative Experiences Scale exhibited more pronounced cortisol responses, while individuals high on the absorption subscale showed attenuated responses. Interestingly, subjective stress experiences, as indicated by the Tension-Anxiety subscale of the Profile of Mood States, were positively related to trait dissociation. The present findings illustrate how various types of dissociation (i.e., depersonalization/derealization, absorption) are differentially related to cortisol stress responses.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Again, this is only a theory. i dont claim i am right, but i do feel it warrants looking into.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh Cortisol what have you done?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

pancake said:


> Oh Cortisol what have you done?


lol, its being ridiculous


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Cortisol has been implicated in my case. After listening to an MD speak of his anti-stress formulations, I poked around his website and found Adrenal Stress-End. Produced by Integrative Therapeutics, Inc. This is just Day 2 on it. Am hoping it will help with my DR--no emotional memory. Will report as time passes. Natural formulations usually take me 2 weeks to a month. But my body usually likes them. We'll see about this one...


----------



## Mpiirnak (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry if this message didn't end up fitting exactly in this particular forum. I have alot to say and a lot of questions...I'm sure everythings relevant somehow lol...
I've been reading about this incessantly for the past three days. Thats about how long I've had this dp/dr crap for...I mean in a way I'm sure I've always felt 'disassociated' from things but this officially has a 'mind of its own'. Not only do I have no emotional memory of anything long term but I'm even cut off from short term. I am trying to keep mysel busy and doing things but as soon as something isn't preoccupying my mind the teryfing whirlwind of annhiliation begins...something that used to happen to me for minutes at a time now hasn't gone away for 3 days (and worse 3 nights)..though it is getting slightly better. The more I read up on it the better, but really I know its this Lorazepam stuff that is making me functional (and nauseous). As far as I can tell this is happening mostly because of (another) really bad trip after smoking weed way too much for too long, along with my obbsessive introspection and a nice big dose of repressed stress. 
So I guess my main question is- should I really be taking drugs for this? ie. Should I be seeing a psychiatrist or a psychologist? I feel like the last thing I need is to be put on some neurological drug to keep my brain functioning 'normally'...though for once in my life normal sounds like a damn good way to be.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

mpinkm

Things will be better, I have so much faith that the cure is out there. I never loose a battle, and will set to find the cure.

You are not alone in this, and we will be here and listen anytime of the day. Medications do work, if you have reached a point where you need it. A low dose is much better than the "therapeutic" dose. That is what I am doing right now.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

You can lower cortisol levels by staying away from sugar, caffine and cigarettes. Working out, doing yoga, eating more protein and veggies are what help lower cortisol levels. Anyone try this for at least three months to see if it made any difference?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a doctor say something about my cortisol levels being way off. Anyone know what we can do about it? I don't eat much sugar and have been working out lately. Still smoking cigarettes though.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

There are a variety of cortisol blockers.

Herbal supplements that assist - licorice, ashwaganda, siberian ginseng....etc.
Over the counter anti histamine - periactin
Prescription Nizoral
& Dexamethasone prescription drug.

I am looking into starting this new approach to treatment, dont buy into it just yet. Ill notify you with the results. Honestly, I am an avid jogger, eat healthy...etc. but for some reason, I just cannot get past DP with just that.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

If anyone would like a copy of the articles mentioned here, send me a PM.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

can you also translate it?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

From academic to English?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

yes, a short summarision would be nice.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll see if I have time to write up a summary tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mpiirnak (Jan 30, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> mpinkm
> 
> Things will be better, I have so much faith that the cure is out there. I never loose a battle, and will set to find the cure.
> 
> You are not alone in this, and we will be here and listen anytime of the day. Medications do work, if you have reached a point where you need it. A low dose is much better than the "therapeutic" dose. That is what I am doing right now.


Thanks, it is nice to hear encouragment. I'm still finding hard to believe this is anxiety and not truth..I think it is a combination of both. I mean, I really have lost my sensation of self...I really have accessed some part of conciousness I could not access let alone be 'in' before...but I am also clearly full of a panic and anxiety that keeps overtaking everything...I guess this is part that needs to be cured. I haven't yet found the right medication (so far I'm on lorazapam, which is really not working for me) but I guess thats what I get for going to a drop-in clinic. Anyways, thank you for listening.


----------

